
Ask HN: What's a good credit card to own? - kevindeasis
At the moment I&#x27;m looking for a credit card that has better cashback or rewards program.<p>Bonus points:
Im in the bay area, I&#x27;m originally from Canada and my credit score is going down in Canada because I dont have a credit card there anymore, but its going up in USA since my current card is American. how do you balance the credit score of your country of citizenship and living in america and making your credit score high for both countries?
======
scottporad
I recommend thepointsguy.com to help you answer the question of which card

------
sloaken
A lot of my friends like the 'Chase Sapphire Preferred Card', but I do not
like to pay an annual fee.

It seems like the typical rewards cards give you 1.5% back on what you spend.

Since I always payoff my balance, the interest rate is not a factor when I
choose.

I am considering 'Citi Double Cash Card' as it pays 2%. 1% when you buy, and
1% when you pay your bill.

~~~
companyhen
I have the Sapphire Reserve and it's been great, but I do a lot of traveling
(aside from these covid times) so it has some great perks like free airport
lounge access for 3 years, $250-350 in free travel money/year, a bunch of
frequent flyer miles if you spend $3-4k in the first 3 months on it, etc. Free
TSA Pre-check/global entry.

If you travel a lot I highly recommend it. Hoping things will open up soon so
travel can be a possibility again.

------
crobertsbmw
I have the citi doublecashback or something. It gives you 2% cashback on
everything, with no annual fees. Probably the best all around card I've come
across.

